# Fractals



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Fractals are, without wanting to go too deeply into the subject, computer-artwork, created completely by one or more algorhythm.

There is a really, really good description of fractals at this wiki:

Fractal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> "There is some disagreement amongst authorities about how the concept of a fractal should be formally defined. *Mandelbrot himself summarized it as "beautiful, damn hard, increasingly useful. That's fractals."*The general consensus is that theoretical fractals are infinitely self-similar, iterated, and *detailed mathematical constructs* having fractal dimensions, of which many examples have been formulated and studied in great depth. Fractals are not limited to geometric patterns, but can also describe processes in time.
> 
> *Fractal patterns with various degrees of self-similarity have been rendered or studied in images, structures and sounds and found in nature, technology, art, and law*."



There are literally millions and millions of fractals out there.

Here is a short youtube video over a set of fractals by Mandelbrot:



There is an aesthetic about them that people either like or dislike. I find some fractals to be stunningly beautiful, others, well, meh. But that's the beauty of it: you don't really know until you have made some algorhythm parameters and -boom- something new appears!

Some fractals are symmetric, partially symmetric, or just plain old asymetric. It depends entirely on the code.

And away we go!


*Just to whet your appetite:*

*Postings 2-24* from me are of very modern looking fractals, with the latest programming.

*Postings 28-36* from me are of older fractals, when the technology was just in the "Kindergarden" phase.

*Postings 37-42* from me are of fractals that deliberately imitate objects found in nature.


If you want to experiment with making your own fractals, there are lots of programs out there. This one is freeware and is very good, but you need to take time to learn to work it:


Apophysis.org

*Feel free to add any fractals you want, or quote a fractal and try to give it a name.* For instance, no. 15 could get a lot of interesting names. Again, there are literally MILLIONS of fractals to be found on the net and maybe on the weekend, I will supply some of my own. They are not as good as the ones I am posting from other sources, because I'm still learning the process, but it is indeed interesting.

My personal feeling is that where Michelangelo alive today, he would just love this stuff!!


The graphics tend to be pretty big, a lot of people use fractals also as desktop pictures.

_(Figures that the math and stats nerd makes this thread - lol)_


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

One of my favs:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!!

Can we enlarge them and use them to design warp gates in space?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

Cool thread, Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Beautiful!!!!!
> 
> Can we enlarge them and use them to design warp gates in space?











I don't know, but they do have something "vortex"-like about themselves, eh?

Thanks for stopping by!!!  If you google or bing the word "fractal(s)", you will find millions of graphics. Just millions.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a bunch in Eye Candy but they are all spread around. Next time I see some while browsing Pinterest, at least I know where to put them now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I have a bunch in Eye Candy but they are all spread around. Next time I see some while browsing Pinterest, at least I know where to put them now.


 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] -

If that's ok with you, not trying to step on the eye candy stuff at all, but fractals are just so different, I thought they could use a thread of their own.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

This one is weird, beautiful, evocative all at once:







The creator calls it: "Automn"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

And sometimes, simplicity is best. This one, imo, is just awesome, because it is simple:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

You aren't stepping on my toes any more than Sherry is with her Thread Of Many Colors. 
Plenty of room for everyone.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

I posted one recently (fractal) in Eye Candy. Loved it. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

The postings above were of newer fractals. The next postings are of the older variety, as fractals were  really coming into being, like:


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

Found it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I posted one recently (fractal) in Eye Candy. Loved it. I will see if I can find it.




Feel free to post it here as well. The more, the merrier!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Found it!





*Geil!!!!*


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

The newer ones are pretty...but I like the older ones better. They seem more...soft. The new ones have too many...whats the word I want?...lines. Or circles. Or a combination of. Too...studied.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Just to whet some more appetites, the next fractals are programmed to look like things in nature. Fractals programs have gotten so good these days, they allow a "preview" feature that that once did not have.

So, here we go:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Fractal sea-urchin:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Fractal plant, embedded into a real photo:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Fractal autumn-leaves:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Fractal trees:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Fractal broccoli:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

And in the category of just plain old weird, one of my favs:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> The newer ones are pretty...but I like the older ones better. They seem more...soft. The new ones have too many...whats the word I want?...lines. Or circles. Or a combination of. Too...studied.




1/2, 1/2, I think. The olders ones are cooler in that they are most unpredictable. The newer ones are also often more than one fractal squished together.

Some of the older ones remind me of Rorschach blots.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

These are called FRACTAL RECURSIONS. Well actually, every fractal could theoretically be called a recursion, but a true recursion means that the pattern repeats itself into infinity and if you were to not cut the picture off somewhere, it would simply never end...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

For some reason, when I see this one, it reminds me of the visual representation of a MOOG synthesizer. It's just a strange visual to auditory channel I have going...  maybe some other musicians would like to pipe in on this one:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

You will notice a similarity between postings 45, 47 and this one:







That's because a fractal programmer, when he is creating, often just changes one small variable and  leaves the rest the same, but the next pic is definitely different. He then changes a different variable and yet another pic pops out. Kind of like small, ongoing mutations.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

real old timer:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

[MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION] [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] [MENTION=41303]katsteve2012[/MENTION] [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION] [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION] [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION] [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION] [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION] [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION] [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] @Dot_Com [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION] [MENTION=48060]guno[/MENTION] [MENTION=46804]RandomVariable[/MENTION] [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION] [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION] [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION] [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION] [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]

Just some friends I wanted to invite. Sure I forgot some, did this off the top of my head real fast.

Hope you enjoy the fractals and hope you all might want to throw some out there.  There are just tons of them to go through and enjoy, all public domain.

For instance, at this website alone:

Fractals - Fractal Recursions

There are ca. 2,000 fractals!

And that is just one website. Wow.

I'm going to try to post 10-20 fractals a day starting tomorrow. Hope you all find something you like, if it interests you. 

Please do not quote this posting, otherwise, the mention list will be sent out again. Thanks!


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bunch in Eye Candy but they are all spread around. Next time I see some while browsing Pinterest, at least I know where to put them now.
> ...


Nice place.  Unfortunately, I won't be able to post a logo in my signature block unless I drop one of the other logos.  The sigblock allows only 10 images.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No biggie, your sig block looks good as it is. The math geeks and my friends will find this place!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a question for those who know more, is this a fractal? If it is, I have a few more where this came form, if not, I'll take it off-someone let me know, thanks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have a question for those who know more, is this a fractal? If it is, I have a few more where this came form, if not, I'll take it off-someone let me know, thanks.




I could be a fractal sequence layed of an actual photo of an owl.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)

I love fractals.....their varieties are never-ending....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I love fractals.....their varieties are never-ending....


WOW!!!  That is my favourite colour.  Soooo beautiful.  Thank you for posting it.  If I was to use any of the fractals as a logo in my siggie, I'd use this one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I love fractals.....their varieties are never-ending....





Mertex said:


>




Outstanding!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)

Two of my favorite things together........


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for those who know more, is this a fractal? If it is, I have a few more where this came form, if not, I'll take it off-someone let me know, thanks.
> ...



I'm gonna go with yes then-LOL. I have a few more to add later. Here's a good one.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2014)

fractals in nature - Bing Images


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


>


Wow!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the animal ones are called Animal Fractals. So yes..they are in the Fractal family.


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2014)

When I first seen this image a few years back, I immediately thought of Gods Promise....


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> When I first seen this image a few years back, I immediately thought of Gods Promise....


Which image, Angels?


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

pacer said:


>



That is awesome. Absolutely up my alley.


----------



## April (Apr 8, 2014)

[MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]






Showing now? :/

Don't know why it is not showing up for you?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

FWIW-I can see it A&D


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I see the image  [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

This is a hyperfractal:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Hyperspace Conduit"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Swarm"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Phantom Zone"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"From the Inside"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Data is nature"


----------



## April (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

For some reason, I look at this and think "Lord of the Rings":


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Hyperterminal"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Fractal Solarium"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Galactic Airport"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Ebb and Flow"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Fractal Disco"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Fractal Peacock"


----------



## April (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]:







"Angelic Vortex"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Space Flowers"


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

"Astral Lotus Temple".


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>




Somehow makes me think of:


the common cold.


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## theliq (Apr 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


>



Love em Statie, now dig out the one for the CHAOS THERORY  sic..steve


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 10, 2014)

Please do not post anything from: showziji.com. I can't access the last page of this thread because I get a malware warning from Google Chrome blocking access to anything posted from showziji.com.

So don't do that please!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

If you stare at this fractal long enough:







do you get a sense of it moving?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

AWESOME VID over fractals:



It's long, so you might want to bookmark it.


"Think not what you see, but what it took to make what you see"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

AWESOME:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

"Orchid"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


>




Outstanding!!!

Super, [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

And the word of the day is:

"Iterations"


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'd never even heard of a "fractal" until I saw your thread.  Very appealing to the eye.  Interesting thread.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

You guys are doing a great job of adding to this thread.  Wunderbar!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...





Glad you like it,  [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]. You really need to check out the vid about fractals, it is an hour worth of your life. Awesome stuff. Fractals are all over the place in nature, all of nature is pretty much based on iterations. The vid is here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/348750-fractals-5.html#post8920047


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## theliq (Apr 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


>



in a word    SUPERB..........Thanks Wolfs.....mind you all of them are GREAT.steve


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


>




Awesome!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


>





Awesome!


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> AWESOME VID over fractals:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbK92bRW2lQ
> 
> ...



Very interesting. I still personally believe that designs are designed -- not by chance but by premeditated thought. However, it's still interesting to see how the discovery of "fractals" have been implemented by intelligent designers in the movie and aerospace industries.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 12, 2014)

pacer said:


>



Wonderful.

Is that a hybrid between a normal pic and some fractal computations inserted into the graphic data?


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


This pic is not from a fractal site.  I googled 'sunrise' and this came up but you certainly can see the fractals in the pic.


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

Fractal spiral form - A feather star (crinoid) curled into a beautiful pattern


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow!  Fractal patterns, The foothills of the Andes mountains near the southern coast of Peru, KARI/ESA


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nature is full of fractals. Trees, rivers, coastlines, mountains, clouds, seashells, hurricanes, etc.


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is an audio fractal:


----------



## Mertex (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


>




Awesome!!!  Thanks, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Hemispheres"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Organic"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Spherical Space"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Valentine 12"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Visual Heritage"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Web"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Backwards"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Aeronaut"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Ping"








I especially like this one, for visual/acoustic reasons.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Inside"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Source"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"The Fan"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Woven"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Pride"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Brain Stem"


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm going to post a series of "nature's fractals."  Some of these may have already been posted.  I apologize if I duplicate some previously posted stuff but this thread has become too long to double-check every post:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Bouquet"


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I'm going to post a series of "nature's fractals."  Some of these may have already been posted.  I apologize if I duplicate some previously posted stuff but this thread has become too long to double-check every post:


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Abundance"


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Adventurer"


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Crinkle"








Goes in my top 10 list.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Death"


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Deeper"


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Expanding"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Fifties sci-fi"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Historic"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Intersection"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

"Pierce"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for your help, [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION], I think I just got in my 20 for the day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


>




AWESOME. like, like, like.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Thanks for your help,  @DriftingSand , I think I just got in my 20 for the day.



LOL. Me too.  Rapid fire style.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

I wonder how many USMB members would be willing to use a fractal picture as their desktop picture for a day or two?

Hmmmm, should we try to start up fractal day?




"For the love of Mandelbrot, do fractals!!!"





Damn, I am really such a math geek.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your help,  @DriftingSand , I think I just got in my 20 for the day.
> ...




Some say that two 6-bangers are better than one!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


>





Wow. WOW!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 13, 2014)

That's one of my favorites.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll probably use this as an avie sometime:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 13, 2014)

I knew next to nothing about fractals until this thread. Now I love them. Thanks Stat for starting it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'll probably use this as an avie sometime:




I was hoping you would say that.... also AWESOME.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

And I should use this:








Fractal pie graph!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Morning"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Lost"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Poem"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Spring"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Storm"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Submerged"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Valentine 2009"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Aspire"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Burst"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Cubic"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Cyborg"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Dark Skies"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Deeper Dive"







Some Mandelbrot in this one....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Fireworks"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Hidden"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Icy"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Ignition"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Oceanic"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Out of the box"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

"Portal"







So, there are the 20 or so Fractals for today...cool stuff, nööö?


----------



## pacer (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Morning"




Cool....looks like a man-o-war....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


>




Mandelbrot, Mandelbrot, Mandelbrot!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Awesome!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


>




Definitely Mandelbrot and totally cool. Love the differing shades of blue.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I looked it up. It is titled Windsong.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


>



This is great, now I can finally stop taking acid!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 14, 2014)

Very cool. But could folks resize these just a tad?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Very cool. But could folks resize these just a tad?




No, better to have them at this size, they are excellent wallpaper that you can download!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Refocus"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Ruptured Space"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Sketchy"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Space"








Goes in my top ten.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Speed"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Still"








Something tells me that [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION], [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] and [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] and [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] will all especially like this one, it has a serenity to it that I find cool.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Strand"








By the way, the German word "Strand" (pronounced Strrrahnt) means "Beach".


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Swish"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Third Eye"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Transition"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Turbulence"







Are those galaxies in there??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Akihabara"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Alone"








Stunning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Breakthrough"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Carnival"








Mandelbrot, Mandelbrot, Mandelbrot!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Complexity"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Copernicus"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Tesseract"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

"Day Trip to New York"








I think he may have morphed and then fractalized a real photo here, but not sure. I will ask him.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

And the 20th of the Statalicious 20 per day:

"Diamond"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION]!!!


http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...ation-throughout-the-forum-2.html#post8935506


Ok, time for you to start dropping fractals and enjoy the trip, dude!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Refocus"




Oooohhhhh.....I like this one.....purple, one of my favorite colors....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > "Refocus"
> ...





To me, it kind of looks like seashells and the human brain all at once.... in purple...


----------



## theliq (Apr 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Copernicus"



I just Love this thread,Thanks Statie,steve


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Windswept"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Effortless"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Eruption"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Fireball"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Flaming Veil"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Hyperspace 2006"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Mandelbrot Armada"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Opal Shards"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Piano"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Planetary"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Plasma"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Prismatic"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Ripples of Light"







Will probably go in my top ten, when all is said and done...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Spider Web"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Rope"







 [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Sanctuary"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Shards"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Sigma Space"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Sonic Boom"







Somehow makes me think of a 21st century Picasso.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Spirograph"








This DEFINITELY goes in my top ten list!  Wow!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Star Chamber"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Swiss Fractal"








This may be a repeat, or there was one that was VERY similar to this one, a number of days ago...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Theta Space"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Trifold"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Wingspread"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"5HT-2A"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Balance"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Beams"








I bet that many will find this one above truly interesting
 [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION] [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] [MENTION=31101]theliq[/MENTION] [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION] [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION] [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION] [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]


Tell me your impressions of that one. Something about the colors makes me want to look at it over and over again. I find it totally cool.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Black Hole"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Brittle"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

"Castle Mount"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, that was 40 fractals, I believe, for yesterday and today. Missed yesterday because of so much work.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Beams"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has that "infinity" feel to it.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 17, 2014)

Mod. Please delete the above post. I don't have an edit button on that one.  Don't know what happened but something didn't work.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > "Beams"
> ...




Most definitely. It's as if my eyes strain to find the smallest possible detail and at least I imagine that once I've found it, I find one that is even smaller yet...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Beams"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is truly beautiful.....pink/lime - of course the colors go together well.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]

What do you think of this one......electrifying, no?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

And this one.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Coyote (Apr 17, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Mod. Please delete the above post. I don't have an edit button on that one.  Don't know what happened but something didn't work.


*
Done *


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]
> 
> What do you think of this one......electrifying, no?




Totally cool!!!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

mertex said:


>




*a w e s o m e*


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Roudy (Apr 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Theta Space"


Some good weed would make you stare at these images for hours. Too bad I haven't smoked in 25 years.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Vikrant (Apr 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Beams"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful structure!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

I love different shades of purple...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


>




Oh, awesome!!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Too many pics since the last time I was here so I'm going to post a bunch and hope I don't duplicate. Sorry if I do.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


>




Oh, awesome.

Will be thowing out 40 more fractals tonight to cover yesterday and today - in my profession, weekends are often work days...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


>




The brain of Sargon!!!  

Love it. cool.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


>





Cool...


----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2014)

Some truly beautiful pix. Thanks!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2014)

I like this one. If you zoom into it, the fractal shape becomes so obvious. I have always thought that the nature is the best architect of fractal structures.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 19, 2014)

I love this thread.


----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)

Fractal Easter Egg


----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

pacer said:


>





Awesome. Mandelbrot on an egg. Perfect for today, just perfect!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


>




Escher + Fractals = AWESOME.

Wow.

Really behind on contributing fractals, fault is Easter Weekend..... will be hitting it pretty hard tonight and tomorrow...

Hey, [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] - is there a version of that in mega-large format?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


>




Mandelbrot meets Timothy O'Leary!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I am going to have to try to find it again.  Give me a few minutes.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Here is the link, Stats:

35 Phenomenal Fractal Art Pictures | Smashing Magazine


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd love to have plates like this.

Metal plate Tierazon1424aa


----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2014)

I still don't understand the science behind them but these are some truly great pictures. Thanks.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

longknife said:


> I still don't understand the science behind them but these are some truly great pictures. Thanks.


Here is a great demonstration of the concept of Fractals (copied from spoonman):


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Methyl-Esther"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Airy"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Blastula"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Broken Plastic"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Camo"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Chainlink"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Chrome Dragon"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Circulation"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Classic"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Coral"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"CS2"








Simply awesome. Wow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"CS3"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"CS4"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Dark Mesh"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Deceptively Simple"









Mandelbrot snowflakes!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Diamonds"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Dragon 2"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Ex Machina"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Fire and Water"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Foam"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And I should use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Update:  I AM using it as my avi for awhile!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"From Space"


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Haphazard Connectivity"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Lighting"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Lighting 2"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Like Clockwork"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Many-legged Beast"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Metal"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Pipe Organ"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Sheets"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Silently 2"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Up and Down"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Spirals 2"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Sufficiently Advanced Technology"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Synaptic Transmission"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Silently"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Tartan"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"Twisted Metal"








If you stare at this one for long enough, you may begin to think that it is moving southward. Weird.

Enjoy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

"UFO wreckage"


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

daws101 said:


>



Cool.... like, like, like, like...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


>





Wow...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"And this is your brain on drugs"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"And this is your brain on drugs"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Did you just see double???


See, I told you that was your brain on drugs!!!  lol....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Breath"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Car Wreck"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Cell Structure"








This one is very similar to one we had earlier, only with different colors and a slightly different vantage point, I think....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Comet Nucleus"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Comic"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Construction Paper"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Construction"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Contact"







That is just plain old awesome, imo.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Contrast"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Dimensions"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Dragon 3"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Dragon 4"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Dragon 5"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Eclipse"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Eye of the Storm"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Flame"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Heaven"









mention list below with fractal...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Would be interested to hear impressions about the above fractal (right above this posting, with the name "Heaven") based on the colors, the fractal patterns and the name.
     [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]     [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]     [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]     [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]     [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]     [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]     [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]     [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]     [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION]     [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]    [MENTION=23102]dotcom[/MENTION]     [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]     [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]     [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]     [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]     [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]     [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]     [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]     [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]     [MENTION=20155]paperview[/MENTION]     [MENTION=41303]katsteve2012[/MENTION]     [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]     [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]     [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]   [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION]   [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]   [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]    [MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION]   [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]   [MENTION=46804]RandomVariable[/MENTION]   [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]

Sure, we see a figure that represents the number three, but I am also thinking of the literal translation of the word "Yahweh".  The dude who made this fractal really put some thought into it, imo...

Really interested to know your impressions, because I bet that everyone sees something a little different in this fractal. I stared at it for about 5 minutes before posting it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Hyperspace Entry"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Interaction"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"The Light"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Iterative Shrine"








Nice play on words...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Mask"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Mirage"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"New Beginning"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"One Ring"








Fascinating... cool....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Outline"







Makes me think:

Mandelbrot meets Jack in the Beanstalk!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

"Plastic"


----------



## theliq (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Eclipse"



Stat,what's the CHAOS THEORY doing roaming around in this pic????


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Would be interested to hear impressions about the above fractal, based on the colors, the fractal patterns and the name.
> 
> Sure, we see a figure that represents the number three, but I am also thinking of the literal translation of the word "Yahweh".  The dude who made this fractal really put some thought into it, imo...
> 
> Really interested to know your impressions, because I bet that everyone sees something a little different in this fractal. I stared at it for about 5 minutes before posting it.



Hi Stat.  I'm not sure which fractal you're talking about.  I see you've added titles to several of them.  Is it the one right above this (your) post? [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Would be interested to hear impressions about the above fractal, based on the colors, the fractal patterns and the name.
> ...




Yes, the one directly above.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

theliq said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > "Eclipse"
> ...




"Mandelbrot lounging and snoozing"!!!!


Lol....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Would be interested to hear impressions about the above fractal (right above this posting, with the name "Heaven") based on the colors, the fractal patterns and the name.
> 
> Sure, we see a figure that represents the number three, but I am also thinking of the literal translation of the word "Yahweh".  The dude who made this fractal really put some thought into it, imo...
> 
> Really interested to know your impressions, because I bet that everyone sees something a little different in this fractal. I stared at it for about 5 minutes before posting it.



To me it looks like a candlestick in the center, that you would see on an altar at a Catholic Church, with the blue and white pattern looking like the blue/white silk robe used in many pictures depicting Jesus.  It is serene and pure looking, so it would render thoughts of "Heaven" or at least something sacred.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

*Heart*


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

*Alien Spacecraft*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Awesome fractals, Mertex, just awesome!


----------



## Ropey (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Would be interested to hear impressions about the above fractal (right above this posting, with the name "Heaven") based on the colors, the fractal patterns and the name.
> 
> Sure, we see a figure that represents the number three, but I am also thinking of the literal translation of the word "Yahweh".  The dude who made this fractal really put some thought into it, imo...
> 
> Really interested to know your impressions, because I bet that everyone sees something a little different in this fractal. I stared at it for about 5 minutes before posting it.



It looks like a representation for a fractal yin-yang.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Would be interested to hear impressions about the above fractal (right above this posting, with the name "Heaven") based on the colors, the fractal patterns and the name.
> [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]    [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]    [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]    [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]    [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]    [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]    [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]    [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]    [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION]    [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]   [MENTION=23102]dotcom[/MENTION]    [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]    [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]    [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]    [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]    [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]    [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]    [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]    [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]    [MENTION=20155]paperview[/MENTION]    [MENTION=41303]katsteve2012[/MENTION]    [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]    [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]    [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]  [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]  [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION]  [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]  [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]  [MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION]  [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]  [MENTION=46804]RandomVariable[/MENTION]  [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]
> 
> Sure, we see a figure that represents the number three, but I am also thinking of the literal translation of the word "Yahweh".  The dude who made this fractal really put some thought into it, imo...
> ...



I could imagine that as a decoration on the walls of YHWHs house or whatever living arrangements are up there.   It is fascinating and quite beautiful.  I would hang it on my wall in a heartbeat and would enjoy it immensely. . . .BUT. . . 

Just as I shudder to think heaven might be nothing more than floating around on fluffy pink clouds strumming a harp. . . .my idea of heaven isn't just existing in some heavenly beautiful surrounding for all eternity.  But I guess we all have to wait to find out.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Would be interested to hear impressions about the above fractal (right above this posting, with the name "Heaven") based on the colors, the fractal patterns and the name.
> 
> Sure, we see a figure that represents the number three, but I am also thinking of the literal translation of the word "Yahweh".  The dude who made this fractal really put some thought into it, imo...
> 
> Really interested to know your impressions, because I bet that everyone sees something a little different in this fractal. I stared at it for about 5 minutes before posting it.



I definitely am reminded of light when I see it. It reminds me of a candle and the sky. Beautiful.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Reminds me of a swirling deep sea creature.


----------



## Barb (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Heaven"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The gold looks like a throne sunk in to the backgrounds, but also like a place to put an elaborate key...and the straight ray of light centered above it looks like it is part of somewhere behind everything else.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2014)

Barb said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > "Heaven"
> ...


[ame=http://youtu.be/mQZ5Qbna0fk]Heaven - Talking Heads (from the movie Stop Making sense) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Heaven"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doves. Peace. Heaven, Crown.

That was what I saw.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Would be interested to hear impressions about the above fractal (right above this posting, with the name "Heaven") based on the colors, the fractal patterns and the name.
> [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]     [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]     [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]     [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]     [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]     [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]     [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]     [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]     [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION]     [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]    [MENTION=23102]dotcom[/MENTION]     [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]     [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]     [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]     [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]     [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]     [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]     [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]     [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]     [MENTION=20155]paperview[/MENTION]     [MENTION=41303]katsteve2012[/MENTION]     [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]     [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]     [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]   [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION]   [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]   [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]    [MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION]   [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]   [MENTION=46804]RandomVariable[/MENTION]   [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]
> 
> Sure, we see a figure that represents the number three, but I am also thinking of the literal translation of the word "Yahweh".  The dude who made this fractal really put some thought into it, imo...
> ...



I think my opinion may have been influenced by you mentioning the number three, but it made me think of the Trinity.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > "Heaven"
> ...



Yes, the picture is heavenly, in the literal sense, unlike the music which is dreadful!

Electric Universe - See the Light (Blue Beat MIX)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UxpzDdy-Tw&index=12&list=UUBEGS635-SmAE1-CdXAq1Tw]Electric Universe - See the Light (Blue Beat MIX) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq (Apr 24, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Dawsie BANNED,Now That's BULLSHIT..steve How come Dawsie


----------



## theliq (Apr 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



now that is beautifulllllllllllllllllllll,mertex


----------



## theliq (Apr 24, 2014)

few more to keep you fracting


www.enchgallery.com/fractals/fracthumbs.htm


----------



## editec (Apr 24, 2014)

Want to see a living fractal?








> As a young redwood reaches maturity, it typically loses its top. The top either breaks off in a storm or dies and falls off. A redwood reacts to the loss by sending out new trunks, which typically appear in the crown, high up in the tree, and point at the sky like the fingers of an upraised hand. The new trunks shoot upward from larger limbs, travelling parallel to the main trunk, or they emerge directly out of the main trunk and run alongside it. The new trunks send out their own branches, which eventually spit out more trunks through the crown. The resulting structure is what mathematicians call a fractal; botanists say that the tree is forming reiterations. The redwood is repeating its shape again and again.



http://www.uvm.edu/~jbrown7/envjournalism/redwoods.html


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] Just wanted to make sure you didn't overlook these.

*Fractals in Physiology*

*Some of the most visually striking examples of fractal forms are found in physiology: The respiratory, circulatory, and nervous systems are remarkable instances of fractal architecture, branches subdividing and subdividing and subdividing again.* Nice pictures are provided in Goldberger, Rigney and West. Although no clear genetic, enzymic, or biophysical mechanism yet have been shown to be responsible for this fractal structure, few doubt this. *Careful analysis of the lungs reveal fractal scaling, and it has been noted that this fractal structure makes the lungs more fault-tolerant during growth. Here are three pictures of lung casts, some with the circulatory system casts included. These pictures were provided by Dr. Ewald R. Weibel.*

Lung 1






Lung 2






Lung 3






Source:  Fractal Geometry Panorama


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

Mammalian lungs:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Positive and Negative"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Rosettas"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Sea Anemonae 2"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Shatterday"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Smoke"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Splat"








Cool....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Tree"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Universes"







Mandelbrot, Mandelbrot...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Artifact"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Badge"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Balls"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Broccoli"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Butterfly"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Chlorophyll"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Concourse"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Copernicus"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Cover"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Flagellum"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

"Flutter"


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Rosettas"




Ooooh, so pretty....I love this thread...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful animated fractals.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPef_7QPcXI&feature=player_embedded]11111 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iiXdzjdh6KA]3911 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


>





Absolutely awesome. Wow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Equally awesome.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



In the top one, I can see the fractal pattern but in the bottom one, I am not able to identify it.


----------



## theliq (Apr 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



OOOooooooo Yeah


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Artifact"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Harlequin Snail"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"New Fish"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Racer"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Socialist Abstract"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Spiral"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Twist"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Waterworld"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Constipation"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Dark Blue"







Have no idea why....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Druids play"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Foamy"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Knot"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Large Quilt"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Learning"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Lizard Skin"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Nerve Center"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Neuron"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Quilt"







 [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Quilt 3"








 [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Release"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Ripples"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Transmission"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Unbalanced"








for those who work with music audio programs like Audacity, this fractal could be interesting to look at a second time....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Verne's Propeller"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

"Wing"


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

Cool. Time for me to start throwing fractals out here again!!!


----------



## daws101 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


>


Ooh, that one is really pretty............I like it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It could make a cool avi...


----------



## Mertex (Sep 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

Mandelbrot pure:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

Another Mandelbrot pure.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

I like this one:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

This one could become popular at Christmastide.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

I like that one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

This one is awesome, imo:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

Also awesome.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

So, that's the last one for a while. Have my afternoon business appts. now.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

*loving bump*

Time to reactivate this thread!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

This fractal was created by a program called "Chaotica":








Intro To Fractals Making An Angel s Wing using Chaotica - Tara s Blog


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Mandelbulb:

http://mandelwerk.com/


Can increase size to 400 X!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mandelbulb:
> 
> http://mandelwerk.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Also awesome:


Screenshot:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

The BORG have arrived:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Very, very Escher:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

THIS. IS. TEH. AWESOME:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Also very awesome:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

How to work with Fractal lab:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Spring/Summer fractal:







Cassy Mo 
Mertex


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

DNA strands, anyone?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Fractals boost superconductivity - physicsworld.com


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

A THIRD grader created this fractal for her school.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

A SIXTH grader created this fractal for his school.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

A FIFTH grader created this fractal for his school.

Postings 812, 813 and this posting:

Welcome ASTC to New Mexico Enjoy the Fractals FractalFoundation.org


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Fludgeflakes:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

These two fractals were DRAWN BY HAND. 
Fascinating story about it as well:

The man who hand-draws mathematical fractals - New APPS Art Politics Philosophy Science



> One of the subjects I work with, JP, has acquired synesthesia and acquired savant syndrome. This happened as a result of a brutal assault in 2002, during which he was kicked and hit on the head. He was subsequently diagnosed with a bleeding kidney and an unspecified head injury. What the doctors didn't know was that JP no longer saw the world the way he used to. Objects suddenly did not have smooth boundaries. Things no longer moved smoothly. Motion took place in picture frames. It looked like someone paused and unpaused the flow of the world very rapidly. Even more amazing: JP was suddenly able to see vivid fractal images of objects with a fractal structure (such as, broccoli).










> JP's response to his new way of seeing the world was to withdraw from it. He spent the following three years in his apartment and refused to leave unless it was strictly necessary. After three years in complete isolation JP figured that he would try to draw what he saw, so he could make people understand him. He started drawing. And he continued. He drew and drew and drew, using only a pencil, a ruler and a compass. The results were beautiful hand-drawn fractal-like images. JP didn't know then that he was the first in the world to hand-draw mathematical fractals and that he would later win prizes for his drawings. He didn't even know what he was drawing, except that it was what he saw.
> 
> A year later a mathematician came into the store where JP worked as a sales person. He saw some of JP's drawings and urged JP to take some college math courses. JP had barely passed his high school math exams. But he went back to school and learned a few basics that enabled him to describe to people in mathematical terms what he saw. Once he learned some basic equations for the structures he saw, these equations, too, would trigger fractal images.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Absolfuckinglutely AWESOME:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Fractal intestines!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2015)

I love fractals.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

This is many shades of awesome!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

1,000!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

SG I: "Iris schliessen!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)




----------



## April (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)

AngelsNDemons


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## April (May 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> AngelsNDemons



So beautiful...all of these are just amazing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## April (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## April (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)




----------



## April (May 11, 2015)




----------



## April (May 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst 



 
​


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2015)

*""Puff the Fractal Dragon""  *

No plain fanfold paper
could hold that fractal Puff

He grew so fast no plotting pack
could shrink him far enough. 

Compiles and simulations
grew so quickly tame

And swapped out all their data space
when Puff pushed his stack frame. 

Chorus: 
Puff the fractal dragon
was written in C

And frolicked while processes switched
in mainframe memory.

Puff the fractal dragon
was written in C

And frolicked while processes switched
in mainframe memory. 

Puff, he grew so quickly
while others moved like snails

And mini-Puffs would perch themselves
on his gigantic tail

All the student hackers
loved that fractal Puff

But DCS did not like Puff
and finally said, "Enough!" 

(chorus) 
Puff used more resources
than DCS could spare.

The operator killed Puff's job
he didn't seem to care.

A gloom fell on the hackers
it seemed to be the end

But Puff trapped the exception
and grew from naught again! 
(chorus)


----------



## featherlite (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)

Very, vey, very AWESOME.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)

Also AWESOME.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)

Very AWESOME:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)

Unbelievably awesome.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 13, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)

AWESOME.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)

EXTREMELY AWESOME.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)

EXTREMELY AWESOME.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)

Terrific.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)

Mega AWESOME.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)

cereal_killer 

New USMB logo???


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)

Secret view into Stat's brain:






Derideo_Te 
Mertex 
LoneLaugher


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)

AWESOME.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)

AWESOME.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)

AWESOME!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)

AWESOME:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)

TEH AWESOME!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)

ALSO TEH AWESOME!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)

2000!!!






2000!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)

THE AWESOME:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)

The AWESOME!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)

Salvador Dali fractal??






Derideo_Te


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)

2100:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)

AWESOME:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)

AWESOME.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)

AWESOME!!!!






Derideo_Te 

Mertex


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2015)

2400:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)

AWESOME

Derideo_Te


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)

2600


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


>



interesting......


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

2700:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

AWESOME:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

AWESOME:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

FRACTAL HEART!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

2800:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

AWESOMENESS:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

Mandelbrot Lilypads:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

2900:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

Mandelfisch!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

Mandelbutterfly!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)

3000:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)

Awesome.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)

AWESOME







AWESOME


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)

AWESOME


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)

3100


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## theliq (Sep 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


>


Stat......... all brilliant,keep them coming,some peoples imagination is mind blowing,thanks for bringing them to us..steve


----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 25, 2015)

Apologies if I'm duplicating what's already here. They're all so neat.


----------

